# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  SigmaKey v.2.24.00. It's a Sony. Unlock and IMEI Repair!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ................................*Sigma Software v.2.24.00*  ..............................الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ..................................................  ...........*Big Sony Update*  ...........................We are glad to announce a release of *Unlock*, *IMEI Repair* and  ............................*Wrong Code Counter Reset* functions for  ........................*Sony Xperia C / C4 / C5 Ultra / E4 / E4g / M5* smartphones.  .............*Supported devices:*  .............*Sony Xperia E4g / Calla SS .............♦ E2003 .............♦ E2006 .............♦ E2053 .............Sony Xperia E4g Dual / Calla DS .............♦ E2033 .............♦ E2043 .............Sony Xperia C / Pelican .............♦ C2304 .............♦ C2305  .............♦ S39h .............Sony Xperia C4 / Cosmos SS .............♦ E5303 .............♦ E5306 .............♦ E5353 .............Sony Xperia C5 / Lavender DS .............♦ E5533 .............♦ E5563 .............Sony Xperia C4 Dual / Cosmos DS .............♦ E5333 .............♦ E5343 .............♦ E5363 .............Sony Xperia C5 / Lavender SS .............♦ E5553 .............♦ E5506 .............Sony Xperia M5 / Holly SS .............♦ E5603 .............♦ E5606 .............♦ E5653 .............Sony Xperia M5 / Holly DS .............♦ E5633 .............♦ E5643 .............♦ E5663 .............Sony Xperia E4 / Jasmine SS .............♦ E2104  .............♦ E2105 .............Sony Xperia E4 Dual / Jasmine DS .............♦ E2115  .............♦ E2124*   ............Key benefits:  ...........♦ Most wanted solution on the market  ...........♦ No need to buy expensive unlock codes from the server & wait for 2-5 days anymore  ...........♦ "0" attempt left / Counter blocked phones are supported! ...........♦ Unlock of all levels of codes is supported ...........♦ Locked phones with “codes not found in database” feature is supported ...........♦ All operators are supported ...........♦ Instant service without any limitations  ...........Root required. Tested on devices running Android 4.x / 5.x ...........You can find our easy-to-understand unlocking manual in the "الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]" section. ...........This solution is included into الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] activation.    ..................................................  .الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_Video tutorials:                 Best Regards
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------

